# new kitty and old kitty hostility



## skwatson10 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just brought home a new calico after my dear other calico was killed by a coyote. She is a sweet little kitten but she was never around people or other cats much. She has warmed up to me and loves me so much after only 3 days. The problem is that she doesn't get along with my other 3 cats yet.I know it takes time for them to warm up to each other but they are so hostile with one another. Also my older kitty I have has gotten. Very angry with me. She hates the new kitty and hates me too now. I try to show her just as much affection as before but she growls at me and wont even let me touch her. Tonight I tried to hold her in bed like we did every night (which she adored then) but tonight she kept growling and she scratched me on the face and my finger. I let her go out and I started sobbing. She was like my baby before I got the new kitty. I feel so sad. My other cays still show me affection and love me but they don't like the new kit. Only the one, her name is lilyanne, has shown so much hate for me. I know it takes time for a new cat to grow to like the older ones and vice versa. But I don't know what to do. Lilyanne means so much to me. I hurt inside now. Keep in mind im 19. And I have terrible anxiety issues. And my cats were all I had for almost 2 years.please help. I need my cats to get along with each other and for the one to stop hating me. And I love new kitty and the others so much. Please help me!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Katie!

You really need to start the introduction over, using these guidelines as much as you can:

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat

A kitten usually isn't hard to introduce to other cats, but you have to give everyone time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Katie. Given that your resident cats are used to living with other cats, and considering that your new cat is just a kitten, they should all be fine in a few weeks, if not sooner. Do as Marie advises and follow a standard introduction. Lilyanne may be acting hostile towards you because she can smell the new kitten on you and she's not yet ready to accept the new little one. So, for the first few days until Lilyanne is used to the new kitten and her scent, you might wash your hands after handling the new kitten.


----------



## skwatson10 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I tried to introduce them by the guidelines but it seems to be failing. I will try to start it over. My new kitty (aria) hisses and doesn't like my other 2 cats frank and isabella either even though they tried to be nice at first. Now they are hostile too. Ohh its tough


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

skwatson10 said:


> She has warmed up to me and loves me so much after only 3 days.


If you put them together after only 3 days, you weren't _really_ following the guidelines. Start over, take it slow, and see what happens.


----------



## skwatson10 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well what I did was move aria to a different room and brought lilyanne in my room and she still hated me. Im trying to follow the guidelines but its tough. I think its more tough because im very upset that lilyanne hurt me. She was my baby and now she hates me. I just need support


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Just take a deep breath. Start the introductions over completely. This means new kitty needs to be isolated for days (maybe even weeks) without access to the other kitties. Give your hostile cat time. You brought an intruder into her territory and she is mad. Just because she is mad at you for a few days doesn't mean it is failing. You can live a few days with hostile kitty being mad at you, just be patient.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

As was pointed out to me last week in my thread, your cat isn't angry with you and doesn't hate you. It's just that her world has been turned upside down and she doesn't feel safe engaging with you while this strange kitten is around.

I was totally naive and didn't do a proper intro either. I thought I knew MOwMMow *SO* well and that he'd just love having a friend right from the first second....yeah... not so much.  I spent about an hour the first night sobbing and thinking I really screwed up.

So, don't take your cat's reaction to heart. She's not angry with you or punishing you. She's just scared and stressed out right now and needs you to buck up and help her through it. If she's growling and upset back off. Don't try to FORCE her to be herself, she does't feel like herself. Give her some time and space. My guy is kind of back to normal. He snuggles with me and loves on me like he used too but if the kitten is too near he will still growl at me if I love on him, even though they are getting along ok now.

So, separate them and do a proper intro as the article suggested and while it may take time, it will help things go back to normal.


----------



## llmf91 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Katie,
We had 3 indoor cats - all adults - and introduced a kitten to the mix also. I did have to separate them for a few days, but the 2 of older ones were very curious. I found that they (the males) accepted the kitten alot quicker than our female cat, but it still took well over a month for them to avoid each other. 
You have to remember that not only are you bringing in a new one... its a "baby", who loves to play, play, play with everyone/thing, including the older cats.

Have heart, it will indeed calm down... my female cat still avoids the youngest (2 yrs now) and everyone settled in fine.


----------



## Gato romano (Sep 20, 2011)

We had the same problem when my sister brought home a tiny black cat and our 10 year old cat could not stand her. It took a good two weeks before they were sleeping next to each other.

I brought 2 more home years later and the tiny black cat who just wanted the older cat to love her, is the hostile one, while the older cat could care less about my two!


----------

